# The Eagle has landed !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ladies n Gents !

From the land of the wee people I introduce

M&M ! My minnie Mule a pocket full of fun !

thank you Toddy it is more than I imagined

gonna have fun times with this pint size shooter

a most pleasant birthday gift !


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joe! Enjoy! Looks like a great shooter


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice little shooter and Happy Birthday!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats a beauty and happy happy


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice birthdaygift...enjoy


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy (early?) Birthday, Buddy, :wave:

That mule design has become My favorite. I love the HDPE Creamsicle one that Dan sent me! It's the Kat's Meow, and it fits my hand like I modeled it Myself. Enjoy this baby. It's amazing how those two little indents for thumb and fore finger make ALL the difference in this design. The hold is rock solid

in My hand. She's a beaut, and that wood is sweet lookin'! Good score, My Friend.

SSS/Steve

:woot: :woot:


----------

